Ask HN: What are some channels that produce good content but are not on YouTube? - gymshoes
======
HarryMay
In Japan, ACG is very popular and many UGC creators will make very good
content and upload music or videos to it. You can try the English version of
Niconico. And you could obtain the interesting music and video via Leawo Music
Recorder which could help you download sound from YouTube

~~~
Trung0246
ACG? And UGC?

~~~
HarryMay
Well, ACG means Animation Comic Game and UGC means User Generated Content

